# versch. Daten im Stream erkennen



## apio (22. Nov 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem :

Der Server generiert Bilder und bekommt  befehle vom client (z.B. make).
Im Client werden dann die Bilder angezeit (JFrame) und die Rückantworten vom Server auf die Befehle kommen in ein Textfeld, z.b. (makedone).

Wie mache ich das jetzt geschickt, das die Daten des Bilds nicht auch in das Textfeld eingetragen werden. Ich müsste irgendwie unterscheiden, ob grad ein Image in meinem inputstream ankommt, oder eine Befehlsbestätigung. Das eine dann in den Frame das andere ins Textfeld.

Thx apoi


----------



## SlaterB (22. Nov 2011)

schicke vor den Nutzdaten eine definierte Protokoll-Information mit Typ der folgenden Daten und vor allem auch Länge in Bytes,
sonst weißt du kaum wann die nächste Nachricht beginnt, falls nicht die Pausen-Zeitspanne als Trennung gilt

für sowas z.B. XML nutzen
"<nachricht><typ>image</typ><laenge>45678</laenge></nachricht>34234h523h5795z9szfsdlh.......... "

genauso funktionieren auch Emails, allgemein Internet-Pakete und wer weiß was alles


----------



## Tomate_Salat (22. Nov 2011)

Wie SlaterB sagt: du brauchst ein Protokoll für soetwas. Schau dir mal HTTP an, dass ist vllt ein wenig einfacher zu händeln als XML.


----------

